# RFUK T-shirts



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi guys, with shows coming up and previous interest fizzling into nothing being done....I've decided to have a crack at making RFUK t-shirts for forum members to wear to upcoming shows and meets. If there is enough immediate interest then they will be with you before the Barking show! We will perhaps make a small stock of each up, then depending on interest make more bulk, or simply make them to order.

I have the facilities available to produce T-Shirts using Iron-On Transfers. (Professional, not the cheap tesco ones!)

I can supply quality shirts, (Fruit of the Loom) with a printed Logo/Crest on the front, along with Username across the back. 

I can also send the transfers by post to users who wish to Iron them on themselves. 

I suspect they will cost between £6-£10 + £2 P+P
Or £2 inc P+P for the transfers alone. 

I'm looking for some designs for a logo/crest. They can be made by any application that allows me to print. Post them here or drop me an e-mail at [email protected]

I look forward to hearing your replies!

Also perhaps make this thread a sticky?


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

i have some ideas, have rfuker on the front with the user name on the back


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

that will be a great idea. You could even make personalised ones where it has i'm on rfuk member and then put there name underneath so for example

*I'M AN RFUK MEMBER*
* TOM1400*​


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

punky_jen said:


> i have some ideas, have rfuker on the front with the user name on the back


:lol2: thats good but mine would make me look very old with my user name as dean meet me a few days ago and was looking for 57 year old lady and i'm only 23 :lol2:


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

1949_sam said:


> :lol2: thats good but mine would make me look very old with my user name as dean meet me a few days ago and was looking for 57 year old lady and i'm only 23 :lol2:


 
:lol2::lol2: poor you


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

it dont matter, its your user name, lol. guess u could just have sam tho


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

tom1400 said:


> that will be a great idea. You could even make personalised ones where it has i'm on rfuk member and then put there name underneath so for example
> 
> *I'M AN RFUK MEMBER*
> 
> *TOM1400*​


Thats good or

*RFUK TOTALY ROCKS*
*1949_SAM*​


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

i want 

rfuker
punky_jen


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

punky_jen said:


> it dont matter, its your user name, lol. guess u could just have sam tho


:lol2: Yea it's my dad's year of birth as he died in 2004 he was only 54 and then my mum last year, my mum year of birth is 1956 she was only 49 when she died 

But i'd still wear one i'd just get a few looks :lol2:


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

there will probably be loads of people at barking show wearing these shirts and other people will be like what are they some sort of gang

the rfuk gang


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

punky_jen said:


> i want
> 
> rfuker
> punky_jen


Now i like the look of that hehe :mf_dribble: :lol2:


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

hahahahha i will get funny looks, but i always do, soi dont care lmao


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

tom1400 said:


> there will probably be loads of people at barking show wearing these shirts and other people will be like what are they some sort of gang
> 
> the rfuk gang


That has a kinda cool sound about it, BRING IT ON :war: :lol2:



tom1400 said:


> :lol2::lol2: poor you


:lol2:


----------



## greenlikegecko (May 18, 2007)

would it be hard/expensive to put pics on? if not i think they should inc some of you guys sigs n jen should def put her punky pic on the back of hers! unfortunatly i doubt ill make it to ne meets in the near future


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

punky_jen said:


> hahahahha i will get funny looks, but i always do, soi dont care lmao


:lol2: I do all the time even more when i have my 3 boys with, the looks are like your two young to have kids and shouldn't have them Grrrr :lol2:


----------



## greenlikegecko (May 18, 2007)

1949_sam said:


> the looks are like your two young to have kids


do you look younger than jen?


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

greenlikegecko said:


> do you look younger than jen?


eh i'm not sure theres pics of me on here missyoumumanddad


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

lol i know, it makes me feel embarassed. and kinda mad.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

1949_sam said:


> :lol2: thats good but mine would make me look very old with my user name as dean meet me a few days ago and was looking for 57 year old lady and i'm only 23 :lol2:


I just thought you were fit for your age  

I think it's a good idea, although I can't see me and sami sharing a t-shirt. She only little and i'm a man-sized bear.

Mason


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

where do i send the money? you take dollars?:lol2:


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

robnissmith said:


>



lol iwant that one ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

but the punky_jen in purple, cheers hun, thats wicked!!!!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> I just thought you were fit for your age
> 
> I think it's a good idea, although I can't see me and sami sharing a t-shirt. She only little and i'm a man-sized bear.
> 
> Mason


Aww thanks babes :no1:



robnissmith said:


>


Now thats funky :no1:


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

HABU said:


> where do i send the money? you take dollars?:lol2:



dude wait, with the current exchange rate you'd get ripped off!!

If only 'you' (being the nation, not you personally) had realised one bush was enough for any country the dollar wouldn't be where it is (paying for iraq to be policed mainly, no disrespect to your military boys, they are just doing their jobs!)

:lol2:

Did you vote bush? Is he as bad as the media over here will have you beleive?

Mason


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

robnissmith said:


>


 
Yea me too :no1:i'd like my name in purple too please :no1:


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

1949_sam said:


> Aww thanks babes :no1:


For being a man sized bear? No problem! 

Mason


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

wow i want mine like that!!!! its so cool.


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> For being a man sized bear? No problem!
> 
> Mason


:lol2: no for saying i'm fit for my age :mf_dribble:



punky_jen said:


> wow i want mine like that!!!! its so cool.


Yea me too i think it's wicked :no1:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Sorry, photobucket was being shlowwww.


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

robnissmith said:


> Sorry, photobucket was being shlowwww.


 
Aww wow thats wicked :no1: thanks hun x


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

I can't have purple on my t-shirt. I'll never find shoes trousers and a bag to match. :lol:


Can the boys have camo?? 8)

Mason


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

I've got like 1000 more fonts to go through :surrender:


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> I can't have purple on my t-shirt. I'll never find shoes trousers and a bag to match. :lol:
> 
> 
> Can the boys have camo?? 8)
> ...


:lol2::lol2: but men look good in anything :no1:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

I actually think I can import camo designs and use them as textured fonts


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

Oh could you make one for my OH his user name is speedy_54321


Thanks :no1:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

In camo?


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

You cna pilot camo with a "Mason" if you want 

Mason


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

robnissmith said:


> In camo?


Same as my pic but with speedy_54321 in blue :no1:

Thanks sam


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

LOL I've totally forgotten how to add texture *feels such a dumb ass as knows its dead simple*


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

robnissmith said:


> LOL I've totally forgotten how to add texture *feels such a dumb ass as knows its dead simple*


:lol2: i don't even know how to it and i have a Jasc Paint Shop Pro 8 :lol2:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Somethings not right about ^ one. Hmm. I'll play about with it when I do the cami one. I think the cola font may look better as the username.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

LOL I use Adobe CS. I really need to use it more.


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

What about the exeter show?? lol

i'd have

*RFUK*
*JINX*​
well...of course i would. :roll:​


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

robnissmith said:


> LOL I use Adobe CS. I really need to use it more.


Is that a better one then?



robnissmith said:


> Somethings not right about ^ one. Hmm. I'll play about with it when I do the cami one. I think the cola font may look better as the username.


 
It still looks great thanks :no1:but ya can still play around with it and post the that looks better to you :no1:

Thanks sam


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

hmmm, actually no..i'd have..see ish mah Noodle! >.<


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

Jinx said:


> hmmm, actually no..i'd have..see ish mah Noodle! >.<


Aww what a cutie pie :no1:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

I've forgotten how to make fonts into a texture. Bound to be someone on here who knows. T-Bo probably does.
I made a camo one but on the RFUKer bit. Hate it, and its a rough copy (not done any enhancing or erasing the edges). So far:


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

i like the camo one.. id buy one with that on the front and the username on the top of the back... where the collar is if you know what i mean.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Looking good, put me down for one 

Can mine say "the boss" lol (joke)


----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

This is an awesome idea, love the camo! I Want one!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

if you an get like xxxL then i might have one.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> dude wait, with the current exchange rate you'd get ripped off!!
> 
> If only 'you' (being the nation, not you personally) had realised one bush was enough for any country the dollar wouldn't be where it is (paying for iraq to be policed mainly, no disrespect to your military boys, they are just doing their jobs!)
> 
> Mason


Nope that's not the reason the dollar is not doing well. The reason the dollar is failing is because the US has outsourced most of their manufacturing industry, except the weapons industry (and even some of that is outsourced) to places like China that can produce it a lot cheaper than they can and if you do not make anything, you have nothing to sell, nothing to sell, no dinari flowing through the door.

"The Outstanding Public Debt as of 06 Jul 2007 at 08:20:07 PM GMT is:








The estimated population of the United States is *302,356,171*
so each citizen's share of this debt is *$29,349.44*.
The National Debt has continued to increase an average of
*$1.31 billion per day* since September 29, 2006!"

Sadly I can see the UK going the same way as our manufacturing industry is going the same way.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Akua_Ko_Nalu, the orders are flooding in... pretty cool design ideas too: 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forum-help-suggestions-news/40905-rfuk-shirts-3.html#post604815


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Those designs seem pretty kool, So is it safe to say we can agree on the camo effect for the guys? And the white for the girls? (or vice versa if people wanna be fussy! :lol2: 

On T-SHirts, where abouts shall this be stuck, large on the front? Back? Small or what? YOU guys decide!


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Noooooooooo not white could you do a black one with white writing or am i just being bloody awkward ?
oh and would need xxl cos of ma boobies :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

average size, right in the middle


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

I think the plain text (non camo) looks coolest with coloured, black or white t-shirts (the wife really wants the pink one on the other thread )


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

i think the logo average size on the front and the username in cool writing at the top of the back, next to the collar....just my suggestion :smile:


----------



## gargoyle1980 (Dec 4, 2006)

How is this going to work? Can we pick our own design as long as it has RFUK and our username on it, or does it all have to be the same style?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

LOL please don't look at my aweful camo design (It was and remains unfinished). Coloured t-shirts with basic colour designs look best.
And I'd agree having a username on the back would be quite effective


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Right then, as shown these will be the designs;
Your Username can be printed on the back or on the front if you wish.

t-shirts

I will confirm the choice of colours once I've done a prototype or 2, I will be doing them tomorrow. I'll then post it up on here for you to admire and love! 

I'll then sort out pricing and the available sizes.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> Right then, as shown these will be the designs;
> Your Username can be printed on the back or on the front if you wish.
> 
> t-shirts
> ...


Nice one.. 

By the way, you dont work for that printing shop on Winchester Road do you? (im in southampton too)


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Nope, My mums just an arts and crafts freak! She has crafts, I have Snakes! :lol2: So we thought we'd combine our efforts!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

This what you ment by username on the back?


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Yep thats the sort of thing! But obviously the Username will actually be their Usernames! Stating the obvious but hey....!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

LOL Yeah I know!  I used username to show where whoevers username would be  Forward you those links now.


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Grand!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> Grand!


what each? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

How much would ya'll be willing to pay? LOL Nah, I joke.


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

looking very good :no1:


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

looks good


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

wicked, i want a pink one, how much they gona be?


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

yeh, i think they look good.. but might be worth adding the web address on the back aswell.. bit of free advertising for the site! 
Owen


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

i'll have one! 

i want a black one please... size S / M 

sami


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

mEOw said:


> yeh, i think they look good.. but might be worth adding the web address on the back aswell.. bit of free advertising for the site!
> Owen


yeah, free advertising is good. then we get more lurvley women on the forum


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

ill buy the logo my name and the webby transfers please i have a top to put them on coz dont wear t-shirts lol
how much for the three transfers?
and whoever is making them do u take paypal?
thanks


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

We'll take 3 please all large size one each for us one with liz on back other with mark and one with GAN 1 on back how do you want payment and are we having them delivered or collecting at the show??


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Right guys, I'm getting the prototype made tonight/tomorrow and then on monday I will need to take orders properly, Such as a PM containing, Shirt colour, Shirt Size, username. You can pay by paypal as I think that would be the easiest method. Or cheque.
I'll confirm the price on monday as well. (I'll stick her up on the classifieds) I dont expect them to be more than £10
There may be a problem aqcuring some colours as I'm buying in bulk and dont really want to have shirts left over, Black, White, Grey are definitely available, Pink and Blue for example are less popular. But if your adamant about getting those colours then we'll do our best!


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

can i buy just the iron on transfers tho as i wont wear a t-shirt
thanks


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

You can yes, I'll post details on monday.


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

grt thanks: victory:


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

Can we get our Purity scores put on them too?


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Mark75 said:


> Can we get our Purity scores put on them too?


What's a purity score...........


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

bribrian said:


> What's a purity score...........


its a test in 18plus off topic


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

Mark75 said:


> Can we get our Purity scores put on them too?


i dont think thats a good idea lol


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

Any further news on these T-shirts?


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

why not a plain white t shirt and pack of fabric pens..get creative people ;D


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

good idea lee. i might do that.


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Right there have been a few hiccups with the t-shirts. Mainly due to pricing, I have had to make a few changes. And having to change things to fit each colour t-shirt.

The design is the same with the username on the back. 

However, there will only be white t-shirts available in any size.

The price in total per shirt will be £12.50 including P+P.

PayPal would be the easiest method of payment, however I also welcome cheques. If you're interested, PM me with an order quoting Size Required and Username, along with preferred payment method and we'll go from there.


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Can you supply just the transfers & if you can what price are they....:idea:


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

bribrian said:


> Can you supply just the transfers & if you can what price are they....:idea:


I'm trying to get these sorted at the moment, these will be iron-on transfers whereas the T-Shirts are inkjet printed. Meaning I will have to do them separate. If there is enough interest in just the transfers then I can do them.


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

Will these be ready for the BRAS on Sat?

I'll PM you.


----------



## gargoyle1980 (Dec 4, 2006)

I have mine all made up.  Should get my memory card by Wednesday so I'll put pics up then. I hope you all get yours done for Saturday or I'm gonna look a right tit.


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

Gargoyle was the only person I saw wearing one at BRAS.

I still think they're a good idea.

Any plans on just knocking some up, I know I'd be interested (not white) well in advance of the next show?


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

i think me n em might be interested aswell.. would be nice to have something to wear for exeter so people know who we are..lol 
Owen


----------



## gargoyle1980 (Dec 4, 2006)

If you saw me wearing it - why didn't you say hello?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

gargoyle1980 said:


> If you saw me wearing it - why didn't you say hello?


i saw both of them :lol2:


----------



## gargoyle1980 (Dec 4, 2006)

lol - couldn't think of a name for the other.


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

gargoyle1980 said:


> If you saw me wearing it - why didn't you say hello?


I'm shy :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

